# What embarrasses you about your favorite college program.



## Rebel Yell (Aug 5, 2014)

We all love to follow our favorite college program, and ridicule those who have the gall to root for anyone else.  That is what makes cfb the greatest sport in the world, we actually care.  It's more than just fandom.  Sure, I like the Falcons, but I still find myself rooting for whatever team has the most 'Noles on the roster.

Rather than go through the motions of picking apart everyone elses program, like only cfb fans can do, let's turn the mirror on ourselves.

Even the most die hard homer has at least ne thing about their program that they are embarrassed about, or at least hate to have to argue against.

So, cfb fans, what is it for you?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 5, 2014)

Even though we have plenty to be proud of as FSU fans right now......

I die a little inside every time I see The Glitter Twins.


----------



## riprap (Aug 5, 2014)

I guess I am most embarrassed by the arrests, drug use and guys getting scholarships who are only getting in college because of athletic ability. We as fans are actually contributing to this behavior by supporting the teams financially. 

Football is one of the few sports I can watch any team play. I love to watch football, but what college football is becoming is harder and harder to accept.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 5, 2014)

The fact that UM plays in a gorgeous NFL stadium and most Texas High Schools have better home game attendance.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 5, 2014)

riprap said:


> I guess I am most embarrassed by the arrests, drug use and guys getting scholarships who are only getting in college because of athletic ability. We as fans are actually contributing to this behavior by supporting the teams financially.
> 
> Football is one of the few sports I can watch any team play. I love to watch football, but what college football is becoming is harder and harder to accept.



Unfortunately, that's not unique to your program.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2014)

Some of our fans.


----------



## Moore (Aug 5, 2014)

Uga , the breeding, gone have to tote him to the Dawghouse before long.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 5, 2014)

CPJ treating mediocrity as if it were an acheivement.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> CPJ treating mediocrity as if it were an acheivement.



I hear ya man.  It's weird to me how stubborn that guy is.  He still seems to think that going for it on fourth and medium in your own territory is a good idea despite how often it has blown up in his face.  He has way too much confidence in his offense.  

What is your sense of how most Tech fans feel about him now?  From the outside looking in it seems like he is still really popular which is hard to understand.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Embarrassed........ Nothing to be quite honest. Now what makes me mad, that's another story. The idjits constantly getting into trouble. No matter what other fans say it happens other places, but for some reason UGA's admin folks find it necessary to report every little single thing that happens. Enough is enough....... I like the fact Richt actually punishes the guys when it is warranted(Unlike some of the other schools in the league). Another thing that bothers me is the whine and cheese crowd at the games. Come on people get off your tails a make some noise. The parking situation ticks me off as does the tailgating rules. And I really can't stand when a guy bows to his fiancé and allows a dadgum wedding on football Saturdays. I mean come on people..... Really?? Idgit!!!! Now come on Aug 30.


----------



## riprap (Aug 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Unfortunately, that's not unique to your program.



True, and every school in contention for a championship or wants to be in contention has to take a chance on these kids if they want to compete.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I'm a Nole fan. Enough said.
Honestly what embarrasses me most is drunk obnoxious fans being disrespectful to the other team's fans. Being a dad and a teacher I am really aware when someone has their kids at a game. When I hear the filth directed towards those families by idiot frat boys I can't keep my mouth shut. When you challenge them and shame them, most of those loud mouth immature boys shut up or even apologize to the other teams families. Ninety nine percent of our fans are classy. The other one percent are a disgrace to my team.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 5, 2014)

I was definitely embarrassed for my school when the Dubose era erupted, cheating, and the arrogance of the administration at the time. I must say that the current administration has, in great part  restored the integrity of the school and of course the football program, not just in wins, one of the highest Graduation rates in the NCAA, enrollment up double digits, and the highest number of scholar student enrollment in the Country(there's a term for these students, but having _*not*_ been one, I can not recall it)

Anyway, as far as embarrassment for the fan base? 
BAMA admittedly has a small but highly visible sect who display a misplaced sense of pride or arrogance,...which annoys me...shocking I know


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Well I'm a Nole fan. Enough said.
> Honestly what embarrasses me most is drunk obnoxious fans being disrespectful to the other team's fans. Being a dad and a teacher I am really aware when someone has their kids at a game. When I hear the filth directed towards those families by idiot frat boys I can't keep my mouth shut. When you challenge them and shame them, most of those loud mouth immature boys shut up or even apologize to the other teams families. Ninety nine percent of our fans are classy. The other one percent are a disgrace to my team.



I have dang near went to jail defending a opposing fan one time. Out of the section I sit in 1 drunk guy was heckling and cussing this poor guy. I finally had enough and put a stop to it. When the cops got there they were getting on to both of us and then the entire section went nuts when they seen him getting on too me. The heckler got a nice escort to the gate. I apologized to the fella and commenced to watch the Dawgs curb stomp the other team. I am as passionate and loud as can be and have went over the edge myself, but I try to behave myself more than in the past. Too much alcohol and anger make for a bad mix, this is why I don't over do it anymore. Been there done that......


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hear ya man. It's weird to me how stubborn that guy is. He still seems to think that going for it on fourth and medium in your own territory is a good idea despite how often it has blown up in his face. He has way too much confidence in his offense.
> 
> What is your sense of how most Tech fans feel about him now? From the outside looking in it seems like he is still really popular which is hard to understand.


 

SGD  -I'm to the point where I want him GON. We will wallow in 7-6 and losing to our rivals til he is. He is very stubborn - I think he's a good coach but can't recruit the talent needed to compete with the better teams we play. If he had modified his offense to something more like Malzahn's -  we might have something. But he will never change course.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Mike Bobo.

Enough said.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 5, 2014)

Our fans who seem to think our history and program prestige are a bit higher than reality.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 5, 2014)

- Students showing up to the game in the 2nd qtr.

- The number of arrests every year.

- I will agree with Moore on the breeding program for our mascot.

- Our winning % in big games.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

The bandwagon guy


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

The fair whether fans


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

The ones who don't know who the QB is for the season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm just tired of sucking EVERY year, and CPJ's crappie offense.  Hard headed idiot.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Well I'm a Nole fan. Enough said.
> Honestly what embarrasses me most is drunk obnoxious fans being disrespectful to the other team's fans. Being a dad and a teacher I am really aware when someone has their kids at a game. When I hear the filth directed towards those families by idiot frat boys I can't keep my mouth shut. When you challenge them and shame them, most of those loud mouth immature boys shut up or even apologize to the other teams families. Ninety nine percent of our fans are classy. The other one percent are a disgrace to my team.



Teach you and a few of the other Noles here are definitely good guys.  But honestly, that's why I can't stand FSU is their fans.  It has nothing to do with envy or anything as much Chief and a few others might like to believe.  I've been to a game in Tally and the fans that I was sitting in the middle of were awful.  Most of them were Flankees (Florida Yankees) and while I didn't see a lot of the cussing at opposing fans (y'all were playing Miami.  I was wearing neutral colors) just the arrogance was off the charts bad.  Miami won and even though I'm certainly no fan of the U I had to laugh a little bit because the Florida State people were so awful.

I know all of y'all aren't that way and I also know that we have them too.   It that and my obnoxious FSU bandwagon brother in law has soured me on FSU to the point that when they play Florida, I don't root for Florida, but it doesn't bother me if Florida wins.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> SGD  -I'm to the point where I want him GON. We will wallow in 7-6 and losing to our rivals til he is. He is very stubborn - I think he's a good coach but can't recruit the talent needed to compete with the better teams we play. If he had modified his offense to something more like Malzahn's -  we might have something. But he will never change course.



I totally understand.  His arrogance is his down fall.  His stance on recruiting is just nuts.  A kid committed can't even take any more visits or PJ yanks his offer?  That's crazy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2014)

Back on topic.  I agree that we have some awful fans.  We have some great fans too.  But we have so e of the most crass, neurotic people I've ever run across as fans.  The always wanting somebody fired stuff drives me nuts.  There is a UGA blog that I and a few others here frequent and today there are people calling for Jeremy Pruitt's firing.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 5, 2014)

Many players getting in trouble every year. It seems every year we have talented players kicked from the team or being suspended for multiple games. During games on TV we have to listen to the announcers talk about all these issues. I love my Dawgs and I hate seeing all the negative press we get every year because of a few dummies on the team. It's awful. At least Richt shows all of us what he will do with these guys. I do like that.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Aug 5, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Many players getting in trouble every year. It seems every year we have talented players kicked from the team or being suspended for multiple games. During games on TV we have to listen to the announcers talk about all these issues. I love my Dawgs and I hate seeing all the negative press we get every year because of a few dummies on the team. It's awful. At least Richt shows all of us what he will do with these guys. I do like that.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Puts us in hole every year. We more than likely win at Clemson with a kicker last season.

Our starters for 4 games the year before on D.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 5, 2014)

riprap said:


> Puts us in hole every year. We more than likely win at Clemson with a kicker last season.
> 
> Our starters for 4 games the year before on D.



Well, look on the bright side, Rip, at least we haven't had a coach found passed out on the side of the road from too much to drink with a pair of panties in his lap, Yet!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 5, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> CPJ treating mediocrity as if it were an acheivement.



Don't feel too bad.  Why Spurrier has now decided he can define success at South Cackalacka without an SEC championship.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 5, 2014)

Our Heisman winning qb that can't keep himself out of trouble and the folks that constantly make excuses for him.

No I don't believe he raped that girl but he dang sure stole those dadgum crab legs!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 5, 2014)

The arrests...


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Great thread BTW.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Don't feel too bad.  Why Spurrier has now decided he can define success at South Cackalacka without an SEC championship.



Hilarious because it's so true.

This really is a good thread.  Not really any trash talk just people being honest about their programs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hilarious because it's so true.
> 
> This really is a good thread.  Not really any trash talk just people being honest about their programs.





Yep, when's the last time that happened ???  A true rarity !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, when's the last time that happened ???  A true rarity !!



You ain't lying.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You ain't lying.





Yet . . .


----------



## formula1 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re:*

UGA fan!  I love everything about our team!  But I do have one peeve, that is, why can't dismissed players be banned from going to another SEC opponent, since most of them have lax acceptance and performance standards!

It seems to me a reasonable request that if a terminated player goes to another SEC school, that school needs to have and enforce a same or similar standard to UGA.  If not, they don't get to go! Is that too much to ask?


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 6, 2014)

Too many players getting arrested. The police chief in Athens must have a hotline to the Al Jazeera Constitution.


----------



## skeeter24 (Aug 6, 2014)

The fact that AU has decided to take the trash from other teams.  The Cam Newton and Nick Marshall deals did not bother me that much at the time because they had limited roles and playing time at FL and UGA so I had never given it much thought.  I do believe in second chances in some cases but this Trigga Trey Mathews deal has me spun up.  A proven high profile athlete that knowingly committed that crime has brought a new perspective to me on this.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Our Heisman winning qb that can't keep himself out of trouble and the folks that constantly make excuses for him.
> 
> No I don't believe he raped that girl but he dang sure stole those dadgum crab legs!!!



This^.

The thing that irritates me about Jameis is that he's not a typical dumb thug.  The kid is actually pretty dang intelligent, he just needs to grow the heck up and in a hurry.

Hopefully, he's learned that he can't be a typical college student doing  stupid, petty stuff like "freakin' crab legs".


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Great thread BTW.



Thanks, I figured it would change things up a bit.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 6, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> The fact that AU has decided to take the trash from other teams.  The Cam Newton and Nick Marshall deals did not bother me that much at the time because they had limited roles and playing time at FL and UGA so I had never given it much thought.  I do believe in second chances in some cases but this Trigga Trey Mathews deal has me spun up.  A proven high profile athlete that knowingly committed that crime has brought a new perspective to me on this.



Trey is the only one that bothered me as well,Cam & Nick went to JC an came back and Nick wasn't even a qb at uga 
  Another is jet gate been awhile but it was stupid an thank god we didn't get Petrino. Lastly we are still paying Chiz.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 6, 2014)

USC fan here.  The mentality that because we have had a few good seasons that we are the class of the SEC.  We are not.  Until we hoist a trophy, we are still an also ran..........but we're still not as delusional as most UGA fans.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

Embarrassed by our defense and our recruiting. I think some would say we should be embarrassed by our attendance but I think it perfectly reflects the product being put on the field.  I've been going to 2 games max a year for the past few and I live 5 miles from the stadium.  Ticket prices are cheap too...just not worth sitting in the sun at noon to watch us on our way to another mediocre 7 win season.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 6, 2014)

I am embarrassed because my favorite college program is in the same State as a program that harbors criminals and calls it a rehab process. I am also embarrassed that this same cesspool brings negative attention to the state because they are one of the most corrupt programs in NCAA history.  They kill oak trees by throwing toilet paper in them after a win and then have to blast it out with high pressure water killing them with every victory. Come on Barners, so you won a football game. Act like you have been there before.I am out.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I am embarrassed because my favorite college program is in the same State as a program that harbors criminals and calls it a rehab process. I am also embarrassed that this same cesspool brings negative attention to the state because they are one of the most corrupt programs in NCAA history.  They kill oak trees by throwing toilet paper in them after a win and then have to blast it out with high pressure water killing them with every victory. Come on Barners, so you won a football game. Act like you have been there before.I am out.



Thought that was a bama fan that killed the oak trees ???


----------



## skeeter24 (Aug 6, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I am embarrassed because my favorite college program is in the same State as a program that harbors criminals and calls it a rehab process. I am also embarrassed that this same cesspool brings negative attention to the state because they are one of the most corrupt programs in NCAA history.  They kill oak trees by throwing toilet paper in them after a win and then have to blast it out with high pressure water killing them with every victory. Come on Barners, so you won a football game. Act like you have been there before.I am out.



Typical classless Bama response.  The thread was intended to reflect on what you disliked embarrassed about concerning your team.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> Typical classless Bama response.  The thread was intended to reflect on what you disliked embarrassed about concerning your team.



He just answered the question for every other Bama fan on here.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Our defensive play for what seems to be the last ten years.  The only time we played well is when Shawn Williams called out the defense for being "soft" before the Fla. game in 2012.  We played pretty well the rest of the year minus the SECCG.  The fact that a player had to do it instead of a coach galls me.  Also, the fact that we are never ready to play good teams opening day.  We lost to Clemp., Boise, Oky State. ( I am sure I am leaving someone out.) I think we might squeeze by Clemp this year, only because of the law of averages, but I would not be surprised in the least if we lost.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 6, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Thought that was a bama fan that killed the oak trees ???


The Crazy Bama fan finished them off, but there were many articles written by the agricultural dept at Auburn that said the trees were on the decline due to the toilet paper and high pressure wash. I don't condone what Updyke did and think it is a disgrace and I am embarrassed by his actions as a Bama fan.



skeeter24 said:


> Typical classless Bama response.  The thread was intended to reflect on what you disliked embarrassed about concerning your team.



I understand the first sentence of your post and will address it. I knew I would ruffle  tiger/war eagle feathers. I should have typed the word SARCASM for those who have no sense of humor. 
Now onto your second sentence/fragment/run on/barner language. Let's just say, nevermind.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2014)

I hate the traffic and trying to escape Tuscaloosa after a game.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 6, 2014)

34 years.......


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I am embarrassed because my favorite college program is in the same State as a program that harbors criminals and calls it a rehab process. I am also embarrassed that this same cesspool brings negative attention to the state because they are one of the most corrupt programs in NCAA history.  They kill oak trees by throwing toilet paper in them after a win and then have to blast it out with high pressure water killing them with every victory. Come on Barners, so you won a football game. Act like you have been there before.I am out.



Way to wreck it fairhope.  I was confident you could screw it up with your "sense of humor."


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> USC fan here.  The mentality that because we have had a few good seasons that we are the class of the SEC.  We are not.  Until we hoist a trophy, we are still an also ran..........but we're still not as delusional as most UGA fans.



Nah not MOST UGA fans.  But definitely some.

But I hear ya on the rest of it.

To the Auburn guys that posted about Trigga Trey vs. Cam and Nick, I always see the words "second chance" associated with those guys.  But if I'm not mistaken they had already had that at Florida and UGA .  I know Cam had been a problem child at Florida before the laptop incident.  Nick as a freshman at UGA so can't remember all that much about his time there other than what he did to get to get kicked out but I seem to remember some problems with him too.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Way to wreck it fairhope.  I was confident you could screw it up with your "sense of humor."



Sorry Capt.. Did not mean to "wreck" or Screw it up". Sounds like I may have also wrecked and screwed up your day.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Sorry Capt.. Did not mean to "wreck" or Screw it up". Sounds like I may have also wrecked and screwed up your day.



Dude you're not that important.  Besides I'm on vacation and will be until Sunday.  You vastly overestimate yourself.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I hate the traffic and trying to escape Tuscaloosa after a game.



Athens is pretty bad too.  When we go to games we normally make a weekend of it anyway but when we do leave right after the game, it's best to just turn on Kevin Butler and the post game show, get comfortable, and not get in a hurry.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Athens is pretty bad too.  When we go to games we normally make a weekend of it anyway but when we do leave right after the game, it's best to just turn on Kevin Butler and the post game show, get comfortable, and not get in a hurry.


After the game, I go back to where I was tailgating at and have a post game tailgate.. 

You ain't going no where for a while....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 6, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> USC fan here.  The mentality that because we have had a few good seasons that we are the class of the SEC.  We are not.  Until we hoist a trophy, we are still an also ran..........but we're still not as delusional as most UGA fans.





fairhope said:


> I am embarrassed because my favorite college program is in the same State as a program that harbors criminals and calls it a rehab process. I am also embarrassed that this same cesspool brings negative attention to the state because they are one of the most corrupt programs in NCAA history.  They kill oak trees by throwing toilet paper in them after a win and then have to blast it out with high pressure water killing them with every victory. Come on Barners, so you won a football game. Act like you have been there before.I am out.



Realy??? I mean come on guys everyone else was participating without slinging mud then you two show up. Good grief.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Realy??? I mean come on guys everyone else was participating without slinging mud then you two show up. Good grief.....



Quack called it.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I set fire, to the rain. 

Adele showed up


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I hate the traffic and trying to escape Tuscaloosa after a game.



Can't say I have that issue.....


----------



## Buzz (Aug 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> What is your sense of how most Tech fans feel about him now?  From the outside looking in it seems like he is still really popular which is hard to understand.



Personally - I think up until the middle of last season there were still a fair number of fans that were on his side but I'm not so sure I would have gone so far as to say really popular.  The excitement level going into this season seems the lowest I've seen in years. 

I have to be fair and say I've been pretty down on him for quite a while.  I remember the days when Tech stood a good chance of winning against the bigger teams on the schedule.   Now it's turned into an almost certain loss against Miami, VT, Clemson, UGA, etc. with a bunch of wins over teams nobody cares about.   I still think he COULD win big if he could get the talent, but at this point even his most ardent supporters would have a hard time denying that he can't.   

My own opinion is that this will be a pretty tough season for them and he will be completely out of friends at the end of this season.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Teach you and a few of the other Noles here are definitely good guys.  But honestly, that's why I can't stand FSU is their fans.  It has nothing to do with envy or anything as much Chief and a few others might like to believe.  I've been to a game in Tally and the fans that I was sitting in the middle of were awful.  Most of them were Flankees (Florida Yankees) and while I didn't see a lot of the cussing at opposing fans (y'all were playing Miami.  I was wearing neutral colors) just the arrogance was off the charts bad.  Miami won and even though I'm certainly no fan of the U I had to laugh a little bit because the Florida State people were so awful.
> 
> I know all of y'all aren't that way and I also know that we have them too.   It that and my obnoxious FSU bandwagon brother in law has soured me on FSU to the point that when they play Florida, I don't root for Florida, but it doesn't bother me if Florida wins.



Honestly, I don't think I've ever been to a big time college game where I didnt see some foolish fan acting like an idiot.  Yes...even at a UGA game!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2014)

nickel back said:


> 34 years.......



34 years, 7 months, 6 days.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Can't say I have that issue.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Realy??? I mean come on guys everyone else was participating without slinging mud then you two show up. Good grief.....




Figured I would have been the one to start it...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> And I really can't stand when a guy bows to his fiancé and allows a dadgum wedding on football Saturdays. I mean come on people..... Really?? Idgit!!!! Now come on Aug 30.



Conversation with my wife:

wife: I want to have a Fall wedding...

me: Not happening....

wife: I REALLY want a Fall wedding.. The pictures will be nice...

me: Not happening... You have June, July or August to pick a date..

wife: That's summer time!!

me: It sure is... I'm looking out for down the road.. That's once a year the anniversary will get in the way of the Dawgs and hunting season..

wife: It's ONLY one day..

me: You are right... And at a 5 year, 10 year, 15 year it will be more than a day and re-occuring and I'm thinking about the future..

wife: June it is... (we were married second week of June)


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

My wife wanted to get married on September 14th last year. 

I said not happenin, that's opening day, we ain't havin that.

Her response; you don't love me.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Figured I would have been the one to start it...



The list of trouble makers is long and distinguished around here.........


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Figured I would have been the one to start it...



Never to late. Accubond, KyBobwhite please answer the orange courtesy phone located at the end of aisle 9.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 6, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> The list of trouble makers is long and distinguished around here.........



Can I have a sneak peak at the list? Just for the record, I don't try to start trouble, I try to start a dialogue in a unique way to liven up the forum. I am embarrassed by those among my fanbase that take it too seriously and kill people after a loss, visit Krystal after a win with bad intentions, kill trees of rivals, wear the tide box with roll of toilet paper, have so many stickers on their car that you can't see the car color, have on a bama shirt with the sleeves cut off and a fresh mullet hair cut and those who think more of CNS than just a great football coach.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2014)

2004-2010 Nuff said.

Oh and Crab legs? REALLY?????????????


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

:





alphachief said:


> Honestly, I don't think I've ever been to a big time college game where I didnt see some foolish fan acting like an idiot.  Yes...even at a UGA game!



Well that's ground already covered as I've mentioned how awful some UGA fans are in this thread.  Re-read the next to last sentence in the post you quoted.  

  The fact that there are idiots who root for FSU doesn't somehow excuse the idiocy exhibited by some of our folks and vise versa.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2014)

1-10 against the sec while TTUN (that team up north, Michigan, for those that don't know) having like a 25-7 record against them.

It is truly a crazy stat over 30-40 years. I have watched almost all of those games and many were great games that came right down to the final minute or so. Many of those teams were loaded with NFL guys and still couldn't get it done?

Anyway, we have to hear that from sec fan, as well as from the UM wack jobs.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 6, 2014)

I guess I am embarrassed by the amount of success we have had of recent and the results of that success. 
Bama has been so successful of late that they are now the target and envy of all underachiever fan bases. 
I am also embarrassed that all the success has made some fans forget how to handle a loss.
RTR

** I am also embarrassed we have Lane Kiffin on our Coaching Staff


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> 34 years, 7 months, 6 days.



And still counting.LOL


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> My wife wanted to get married on September 14th last year.
> 
> I said not happenin, that's opening day, we ain't havin that.
> 
> Her response; you don't love me.



I got married on a Friday the 13th rather than venture into football season.  

Will be 15yrs this Wednesday.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 7, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> 34 years, 7 months, 6 days.



that there will be a nuff from you..........


----------



## BrotherBadger (Aug 7, 2014)

Our fanbase's acceptance of being a mediocre/2nd tier- program. If Wisconsin makes it to the Rose Bowl, it's considered a great season. Don't get me wrong, big bowl games are fun. But every preseason, the talk is always "are we going to win the B1G/win the Rose Bowl", it's never about competing for national titles. To me, that's not enough. I realize Wisconsin isn't an elite traditional power like an Ohio State, Alabama, Oklahoma, ect and we never will be, but i think we could easily be the level of an LSU. A team that isn't competing every year for a national title, but every few years we can make a run and is always competitive in our division.

I think a lot of it stems from the fact that the entire fan base over 40(read: the major money donors) still remembers the time when we were absolutely terrible, and they are just happy competing for the conference title. If the donors aren't holding the program to a higher standard, the chances are that the necessary changes won't be made.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 7, 2014)

what's funny is that someone actually asked this question on a forum that is based in Georgia.  Personally, I think that is a direct dig.


On a side note, even as an SEC/UGA fan, I have always had a good deal of respect for Wisconsin.  Barry Alvarez is a man!  Always thought Wisconsin was tuff to play in maybe some of the worst conditions that a college team could play in-read "Frozen Tundra."


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> what's funny is that someone actually asked this question on a forum that is based in Georgia.  Personally, I think that is a direct dig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 7, 2014)

it's kind of obvious what is embarassing to UGA fans; kids that"don't act right." Hopefully those kids coming in are learning before they get here.

No offense taken and none given. Sorry if I came off that way.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> it's kind of obvious what is embarassing to UGA fans; kids that"don't act right." Hopefully those kids coming in are learning before they get here.
> 
> No offense taken and none given. Sorry if I came off that way.



No problem.  It happens on the interwebs all the time.

I was actually talking more about the traditions surrounding a program than the players and success/failures, but the thread went the way it went.


----------



## Lee (Aug 7, 2014)

Tech...and the level of talent they are going to put on the field this fall.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 7, 2014)

our fireworks are cheezy


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 8, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> our fireworks are cheezy



Not poking here, just curious.  Clemson seems to catch grief for the whole bus ride around the stadium thing.  Do the Clemson faithful think it is cheesy or is a revered tradition?

No doubt y'all have a cool stadium entrance afterwards though.  Touching the rock and running down the hill is pretty cool.  Would like to see someone get going too fast and bust it though.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> Would like to see someone get going too fast and bust it though.



I think somebody did bust it before teh FSU game last year.  I may be wrong, but I seem to remember it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 8, 2014)

youtube it...it has happened before


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 8, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> Not poking here, just curious.  Clemson seems to catch grief for the whole bus ride around the stadium thing.  Do the Clemson faithful think it is cheesy or is a revered tradition?
> 
> No doubt y'all have a cool stadium entrance afterwards though.  Touching the rock and running down the hill is pretty cool.  Would like to see someone get going too fast and bust it though.



when they put a bus cam on it, may have slipped into the cheesy category

people fall down there all the time


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 8, 2014)

I have seen delayed reactions to injuries before on CFB fields and other levels....it happens all the time.  As a rule, I try to not second guess a kids injury...regardless of the program. I always thought you were far above that Ranger.


----------



## NugeForPres (Aug 10, 2014)

Georgia Southern Fan here.....I think the movement away from tradition in order to move up has been the biggest embarrassment.  It  seems that it has become more about how big GSU can get rather than how good they can be anymore.  Just my take.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Aug 11, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> what's funny is that someone actually asked this question on a forum that is based in Georgia.  Personally, I think that is a direct dig.
> 
> 
> On a side note, even as an SEC/UGA fan, I have always had a good deal of respect for Wisconsin.  Barry Alvarez is a man!  Always thought Wisconsin was tuff to play in maybe some of the worst conditions that a college team could play in-read "Frozen Tundra."






My grandfather was a UGA alum. Always have had a warm spot for the Dawgs.


----------

